# Warp drive possible -- maybe



## DannMcGrew (Sep 29, 2019)

Interesting article from Popular Mechanics:  
*Warp Drive Is Theoretically Possible*








						Warp Drive Is Theoretically Possible
					

Very, very theoretically. But still!




					tinyurl.com
				




the embedded video " The Best of Warp Speed"  is great fun for Trek fans.

The page asks for an email address but does not lead to charges or subscribtions, etc.


----------

